

Yahoo CEO Jerry Yang Tries to Save Face  - lyime
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/04/yahoos-yang-speaks-on-yodel-anecdotal/

======
henning
If Hacker News is going to be mainly posts where Michael Arrington pulling
shit out of his ass, what's the point in staying here?

~~~
alaskamiller
meh, posting every techcrunch articles to hacker news is now just plain karma
whoring.

alternatively you can think of it as comment thread to techcrunch articles
with Hacker News analysis.

------
ArcticCelt
I wouldn't want to be in is shoes tomorrow morning specially when when the top
story on the front page of is own web site is: "Yahoo CEO on hot seat after
rebuffing Microsoft's $47.5B bid"
<http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080504/microsoft_yahoo.html>

